# Welchen Archtype werdet ihr spielen?



## Geige (14. April 2008)

Hi leute,
ja mal das obenstehende beantworten
bitte!


----------



## jabor (14. April 2008)

Also ich werd am Anfang nen Hammerer spielen (also Melee) und dann werd ich mal die anderen klassen ausprobieren =)


----------



## Sempai02 (14. April 2008)

Ich bin ein Freund von Fernkämpfern und werde daher wohl mal einen Schattenkrieger anspielen.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. April 2008)

Tank, auf das die ganzen Damagegeilen Spieler verzweifeln das sie auf einmal keinen Schaden mehr machen. 
Ich freu mich ja schon auf Threads wie: Das Spiel ist bugged ich mach bei dem Heiler nur noch halben schaden wenn ich draufhau. ^^


----------



## alu9card (14. April 2008)

werde mich noch zwischen, barbar und magus entscheiden

aber werde sicherlich alle anderen klassen ausprobiern, in ber open beta...


----------



## Jockurt (14. April 2008)

Ich werde wohl den Bright Wizard ausprobieren.


----------



## Hühü1 (14. April 2008)

Ich werde wohl einen schamanen  spielen evtl  auch mal nen erzmagier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde in WAR sind die heilklassen sehr interesannt gestaltet.
Erst seid WAR musste ich mal zu den heilklassen mal rüber schauen  und finde sie bisher spannend, die eigene gruppe heilen buffen und zu viel grösserer leistung antreiben.Aber zwischen durch auch mal drauf ballern WAAAGH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab sonst auch  dd´s klassen gespielt  mhm werde wohl auch nen ranged  dd twink haben.
Aber auf die open beta warten evtl schauts da ja ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gromthar (14. April 2008)

Ich würde wohl wie immer Meele-DD und Heiler spielen. Mit anderen Typen konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden.


----------



## Larandera (14. April 2008)

ich werde melee und tank nehmen.

main char wird eine hexenkriegerin
twink der chosen of chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bin froh das in War die Tank,heiler rolle total neu erfunden wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tank ist nicht gleich tank und heiler nicht heiler,und von volk zu volk anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat man viel zu testen^^


----------



## Hühü1 (14. April 2008)

@Gromthar

Hm in WAR kannst du melee und heiler ja kombinieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde klingt sehr interesannt.


----------



## Sienna (14. April 2008)

Ich will ne Sigmarpriesterin spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (14. April 2008)

also
ich spiel wahrs. nen schwertmeister =)


----------



## Gromthar (14. April 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> @Gromthar
> 
> Hm in WAR kannst du melee und heiler ja kombinieren
> 
> ...


Jup.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guldano (14. April 2008)

zock wahrscheinlich ein Sigmarpriester oder ein Schwarzengardisten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (14. April 2008)

Ich möcht eig. nen Healer spielen, bin mir aufgrund
der etwas anderen "heal" gestaltung noch unsicher.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. April 2008)

Ich werd mir erstmal den Eisenbrecher (Tank) ansehen und wenn er mir der Spielstil von dem nicht gefallen sollte (was ich aber nicht glaube, wenn Mythic einhält, was sie versprechen), werd ich den Hammerträger antesten.


----------



## froost @ka ... (14. April 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Freund von Fernkämpfern und werde daher wohl mal einen Schattenkrieger anspielen.


*sich ganz Sempai anschliess*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ne healer klasse wäre bestimmt auch sehr interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stalker123 (14. April 2008)

hexenjäger


----------



## Sukiz (14. April 2008)

Squiqtreiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (14. April 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Ich möcht eig. nen Healer spielen, bin mir aufgrund
> der etwas anderen "heal" gestaltung noch unsicher.


 Was  macht dich den  so unsicher?  Ich finde grad diese etwas andere heal gestlatung machts erst richtig interesannt heiler zu spielen .


----------



## -Hannibal- (14. April 2008)

Ich werd ganz klar den Auserkorenen spielen,
Hab mir die armeen der Ordnung und Zerstörung angesehen, durchgelesen, den Auserkorenen hab ich mir als letztes angeguckt und seit dem steht fest das ich ihn spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theldron (14. April 2008)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich einen Hexenkrieger oder Magus spielen (kann auch was ganz anderes werden ich probier alle aus). Ich hab bei tanks angst das ich zu wenig dmg mach und alleine nicht effektiv genug bin.


----------



## mazze3333 (14. April 2008)

meleee...orc spalte rulz


----------



## Ilunadin (14. April 2008)

Nahkampf udn nichts anderes! Der Feind muss mir ins Gesicht sehen wenn er fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (14. April 2008)

Ich werde Tank um genau zu sein ein Eisenbrecher!

Mögen die grünen Horden an meinem Schilde abprallen!!!


----------



## Jaimewolf (15. April 2008)

Dmg-Heiler und Dmg-Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talacos (15. April 2008)

Ritter des Sonnenordens, Sigmarpriester oder Eisenbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (15. April 2008)

Da ich schon immer supporter klassen gespielt habe, höchst warscheinlich sigmarpriester


----------



## Grimmrog (15. April 2008)

Ranged DD, aber zwerg, weil Maschinist einfach mal anders und Geil ist. nsonsten würd ich wohl nen Tank oder healer spielen, angesichst des healermangels wohl eher nen healer.


----------



## Larandera (15. April 2008)

also ich glaube es wird keine Healer oder Tank mängel geben,da diese nicht so sind wie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anfangs wird sicher etwas ungewohnt,aber einen heiler zu spielen der erst mal Schaden machen muss und vill vorne dabei ist(siehe Sigmarpriester) ist sicher lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde es gut, dass Warhammer mal diese starre Rolle von Tank,dd und healer etwas freier macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard hat da ja versagt. war aber anscheinend auch nie anders gedacht.


----------



## Krondor (15. April 2008)

Also ich bin überrascht, dass die Verteilung in der Umfrage so ausgewogen ist, zumindest noch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.

Ich selbst hab Heiler genommen.


----------



## Kougar (15. April 2008)

Statt Heiler müsste es eigentlich Supporter heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd einen Jünger des Khaine spielen.


----------



## Caytrem (15. April 2008)

en schwarzen gardist ergo en tank


----------



## Zez (15. April 2008)

Dunkelelf oder Chaos heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (15. April 2008)

mein main char wird wohl eine dunkelelfen zauberin, als nebencharatere werde ich mir wohl noch einen zeloten und einen chaos barbaren zulegen. eventuell anstelle des chaos barbaren eine hexenkriegerin oder einen schwarzen gardisten.


----------



## Mooseman (15. April 2008)

Schade das die Umfrage nur auf die Archetypen beschrenkt ist. Es sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut aus, was das Verhältnis Tank-DD-Heal angeht, glaube aber das viele den Sigmarpriester im Auge haben. 

Bei einer Umfrage nach Ordnung/Zerstörung + Archetypen, würde bei der Zerstörung das Verhätnis ganz anders aussehen.

Ich selbst werde in der open Beta ersteinmal alles mögliche zocken und entscheide mich dann erst im laufe der Zeit.


----------



## airace (15. April 2008)

son riesigen schwarz ork oder einen dickköpfigen eisenbrecher sind schon was feines werde aber mal alles son bischen ausprobieren..,.


----------



## Sytranuss (15. April 2008)

Ohja die Riesenbeta wird auch bei mir die Grundlage für die Klassenwahl sein. Immerhin will ich mit den Überlegungen dazu ja nicht die (wichtigsten!) ersten Wochen verklüngeln.


----------



## trueEisenhammer (15. April 2008)

Einmal Tank immer Tank!


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl wie immer Meele-DD und Heiler spielen. Mit anderen Typen konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden.


Geht mir genauso!


----------



## Geige (15. April 2008)

ich finds ja geil
das es soviele tanks bzw. healer geben wird =)


----------



## Hühü1 (15. April 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich finds ja geil
> das es soviele tanks bzw. healer geben wird =)



Hm ich wäre vorsicht wenn es darum geht  diese umfrage auf  das spiel später zu übertragen.
Da 177 stimmen nicht wirklich aussagekräftig genug sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist auch eine allegemeine umfrage über diese 4 Archtypen. Ich frage mich wie es aussieht auf ordnung und zerstörung mit der verteilung der klassen.
Evtl schauts ja bei ordnung anders aus als auf zersörung....z.b. ordnung mehr heiler weniger tanks zerstörung mehr tanks weniger heiler. Naja sowas in der art ist ja nur ein beispiel .


----------



## ullstein (15. April 2008)

ach scheiß am anfang sah es so schön ausgeglichen aus...


----------



## Neolus (15. April 2008)

ich hab  hier mal den Heiler gewählt werde aber außerdem noch den schattenkrieger spielen.
Aber endgültig werd ich mich dann in der Beta entscheiden.
Ich denke das es bei der Zerstörung mehr tanks geben wird und bei der Ordnung mehr heiler.
Sigmarpriester und Schwarzork sind da sehr sehr beliebt.


----------



## mendiger (15. April 2008)

mein main wird en sqig treiba
meine twinks werden maschinist un schattenkriegerin


----------



## Hühü1 (15. April 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> ich hab  hier mal den Heiler gewählt werde aber außerdem noch den schattenkrieger spielen.
> Aber endgültig werd ich mich dann in der Beta entscheiden.
> Ich denke das es bei der Zerstörung mehr tanks geben wird und bei der Ordnung mehr heiler.
> Sigmarpriester und Schwarzork sind da sehr sehr beliebt.



Ich sehe es auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob der Eisenbrecher genauso beliebt sein wird wie der Schwarzork  wird sich noch zeigen sind ja die einzigen  Heavytanks.
Jede rasse hat ihre eigenen klassen die sich nur selten übetragen lassen auf die andere fraktion mit ihren klassen (z.b. eisenbrecher sehr ähnlich zum schwarzork)
aber bei den anderen wird es schon schwer.
Was dazu führen könnte das auf ordnung mit der verteilung der klassen ganz anders aussieht als auf  zerstörung.
Bei wow war das einfach man wollte eine klasse spielen ? dann musste man sich nur dafür entscheiden  ob horde oder allianz.
Bei WAR kann ich nicht sagen ich will nen erzmagier auf zerstörung spielen. Und das ist gut so


----------



## Saintz (15. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Goblin-Schamane!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werd der kleine Giftzwerg sein, der die dicken Orcs vorm Umkippen rettet x)
hoffe, dass das die dicken Zwerge ärgern wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

später auch gern mal nen Chaos-Mage Twink...


----------



## Talacos (15. April 2008)

Letztenendes glaub ich auch nich, dass diese umfrage besonders aussagekräftig ist... Wahrscheinlich siehts hinterher im spiel nochmal gannz anders aus, irgendwann denkt man dann: "Hey, ich probier doch mal den BLABLUB aus, just for fun..." - und schwups sind die Vorsätze dahin. (Berichtigt mich wenn ihr mich völlig falsch wähnt)


----------



## Sempai02 (15. April 2008)

Talacos schrieb:


> Letztenendes glaub ich auch nich, dass diese umfrage besonders aussagekräftig ist... Wahrscheinlich siehts hinterher im spiel nochmal gannz anders aus, irgendwann denkt man dann: "Hey, ich probier doch mal den BLABLUB aus, just for fun..." - und schwups sind die Vorsätze dahin. (Berichtigt mich wenn ihr mich völlig falsch wähnt)



Genauso ist es auch. Bei "FarmofrosaPixelhöschen" habe ich am Ende auch eine Klasse gespielt,die ich eigentlich nie spielen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Skrinsk_Schamane (15. April 2008)

Ich werde einen Goblin Schamanen spielen ich mag die klein verrückten grünen viecher!^^
WAAAAAAAGGHH!!!!!
Wat is'n bessa als'n toted Bartgesicht? Ein toted Bartgesicht dat dir sag wo seinä Freundä sin!


----------



## Fabi_an (15. April 2008)

Ich werd wohl eine Ranged-Dps Klasse auf Chaos Seite spielen.
Kann sich aber alles noch ändern ^^


----------



## ozael (15. April 2008)

ich denke ich werde mich auf die seite der Ordnung schlagen. Dann aufjeden fall nen Zwerg...denke nen HAmmerer....


----------



## waven (15. April 2008)

Sigmarpriester oder Schamane, definitiv Heiler!

Das ist immer schön einen zu haben, auf einmal mögen einen alle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ozael (15. April 2008)

jow, vorallem machste ja auch damage und bist net so in einer Rolle


----------



## Salvdore (30. April 2008)

Ich wer nen Heiler spielen,
da mir einfach so nen kleinen tollen Goblinschamane total gefällt,
jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage an die Beta Tester:
Ich hab keine Lust auf ne Klasse mit der man Leveln vergessen kann
jezt wollt ich mal fragen ob die Heilerklassen wirklich gut DMG machen wie Mhythik sagt 

dank für die Antwort im Voraus


----------



## Badumsaen (30. April 2008)

Und hier ne Antwort von einem Beta Tester:
Darf ich net sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (30. April 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Ich wer nen Heiler spielen,
> da mir einfach so nen kleinen tollen Goblinschamane total gefällt,
> jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage an die Beta Tester:
> Ich hab keine Lust auf ne Klasse mit der man Leveln vergessen kann
> ...



Gut ist evtl das falsche wort es ist und bleibt eine heil klasse.. also der schamane macht genug dmg das passt eher.
Er kann auch auf dmg skillen aber wird wohl nie so effektiv sein wie eine reine dmg klasse.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Ich wer nen Heiler spielen,
> da mir einfach so nen kleinen tollen Goblinschamane total gefällt,
> jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage an die Beta Tester:
> Ich hab keine Lust auf ne Klasse mit der man Leveln vergessen kann
> ...


das ist egal da du solo nicht wirklich was reißt in der rauen welt von Warhammer. da bist du schon auf deine laufende wand angewiesend amit du nicht aus den schuhen gekloppt wirst.
p.s bin natürlich kein betatester und darf daher alles sagen was ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (30. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist egal da du solo nicht wirklich was reißt in der rauen welt von Warhammer. da bist du schon auf deine laufende wand angewiesend amit du nicht aus den schuhen gekloppt wirst.
> p.s bin natürlich kein betatester und darf daher alles sagen was ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also imRVR hast du recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber....im PvE wird jeder wohl auch mal allein  ein paar quests machen und da wird auch ein heiler zurecht kommen müssen.


----------



## Nathilia (30. April 2008)

Ich werde mit an 100% grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mit nem Schamanen anfangen und mehr oder weniger nebenbei nen traibe testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

War immer ein Heiler und werde immer einer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch wenn das Leveln noch so besch*** ist. Aber bisher wurden meine Chars immer noch "Rentner". Egal ob Drood (mein erste Char auf heal geskillt zu 90% solo gelevelt), meine Kleri (ach waren das noch Zeiten in der PoC ^^) bei DAoC, Oder mein Healschami bei WOW (wobei ich ihn da zum leveln einfach anders geskillt habe bis 61 und dann erst auf heal gespecct)

Mfg Pierre


----------



## MadSquare (30. April 2008)

Schwarzork (Tank). Ich spiel auch in WoW nen Krieger und finds einfach Klasse auf Teamkameraden aufzupassen und mächtig schaden zu bekommen und den einfach wegzustecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. April 2008)

Ich werd mit nem Sigmarpriester starten.

Gäbe es ne Assassinen Klasse im Sinne von Schattenklinge wie bei DAoC, würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder erst mit dem Char anfangen.

Der Sigmarpriester kann zur Not auch seinen Spaß alleine haben, er kann gut reinhaun, und kann seine Freunde am Leben halten, und hält auch ein wenig was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich werd mich bestimmt sehr wohl in der Rolle als Dmg-Supporter fühlen.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. April 2008)

Ich bin gespannt wie das Spiel denn nun letztendlich wird, sehr gespannt - ausprobieren werde ichs wohl sowieso und spielen würde ich einen Witch Hunter spielen. Alternativ interessieren mich in dem Spiel nurnoch die Heilerklassen.
Merkwürdig, sonst bin ich so der Melee Typ.. mhpf ;D


----------



## Felucius (30. April 2008)

Also ich find toll nen Schwarzork zu spielen =).
Man rennt durch die Reihen und knüppelt alles was auch nur nach Stoff aussieht mit 4 Schlägen kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Falls das dann doch mal brenzlich wird : Schild an und wech^^.


MfG ,
        Felucius


----------



## Hühü1 (30. April 2008)

Felucius schrieb:


> Also ich find toll nen Schwarzork zu spielen =).
> Man rennt durch die Reihen und knüppelt alles was auch nur nach Stoff aussieht mit 4 Schlägen kaputt
> 
> 
> ...



Sei nicht traurig wenn es in wahrheit anders aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wusstest du das es ein scheres tein papier prinzip was die klassen  angeht gibt?
Tanks sind die conter klassen von melee dd´s  und die hast du als tank bestimmt nich mit4 schlägen down.
Und ranged dd´s sind die conter klassen der tanks.

Also wird das einzige was du wegmoscht  als schwarzork melee dd´s sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skullboy (30. April 2008)

ich mach nan HEXENJÄGER WOHOO ALSIO MEELEEEEEEE YEAAAAH  so die crack-dröhnung isch weg^^


----------



## mendiger (30. April 2008)

ich will nur ganz viel damage machen


----------



## Sagazel (30. April 2008)

Schamanen oder Zelot :/
Schamane hat mehr Style.
Doch der Zelot wird wohl ein hübscher debuffer (und siht verdammt pervers aus).
Bin mir wirklich nicht sicher.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2008)

skullboy schrieb:


> ich mach nan HEXENJÄGER WOHOO ALSIO MEELEEEEEEE YEAAAAH  so die crack-dröhnung isch weg^^


komisch, ich dachte immer der kämpft hauptsächlich mit seiner flinte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (1. Mai 2008)

Ich will n Zwerg Hammerträger spielen.

Wird es keine Zwergen dps klasse geben die 2einhand äxte oder so tragen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (1. Mai 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Wird es keine Zwergen dps klasse geben die 2einhand äxte oder so tragen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch die Zwergenslayer, wird es schon geben......nur spielen kannst du sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Tier 4 der Zwerge(Kadrintal) steht die Heimatfestung der Slayer, wirst sie also sicher in Aktion erleben dürfen.


----------



## Gaibon (1. Mai 2008)

Ich werde erstmal fast alle Klassen in der Open Beta testen, tendiere aber im Moment zum Zeloten, also Heiler.

(waren die Beiträge von skullboy und mendiger eigentlich ernst gemeint? )


----------



## Disteltee (1. Mai 2008)

Jahaa ich sag nur: Schwarzooooork Waaaaaagh!!!! XD
Einfach dicke fiese Attacken und derbe fett sein weil Schwarzorks WACHSEN--> 
Jeh fetter desto härter desto besser desto unbesiegbarer.
Ich nenn meinen dann Bradwarden. 
(ausgetobt habe)


----------



## Sin (1. Mai 2008)

Tz, um 3 Uhr nachts noch welche am Posten, geht ihr denn nie ins Bett? *tztztz* 

Btw: Ranger ^^


----------



## Nathilia (1. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Tz, um 3 Uhr nachts noch welche am Posten, geht ihr denn nie ins Bett? *tztztz*
> 
> Btw: Ranger ^^



Du ja anscheinden auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Pierre


----------



## Grizzla (1. Mai 2008)

Meele oder Tank je nach dem was sich hinterher ergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Mai 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> Meele oder Tank je nach dem was sich hinterher ergibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*g* Ist ein Tank nicht ein Meele? ^^ 

So n Fernkampftank wär ja mal nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grundfrage (1. Mai 2008)

trueEisenhammer schrieb:


> Einmal Tank immer Tank!



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn mich der Chaos Marauder auch anmacht werd ich ziemlich sicher beim Chosen bleiben.


----------



## Cerboz (1. Mai 2008)

Ich werd nen Schamanen zocken und den dann richtig. Wenn man richtig Heiler zockt macht das voll Bock *g*


----------



## Macaveli (1. Mai 2008)

auf jeden fall erstmal nen ork spalta, der interessiert mich am meisten.
komisch ist aber das ich bis jetzt eigentlich immer nur fernkampfklassen gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathilia (1. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> *g* Ist ein Tank nicht ein Meele? ^^
> 
> So n Fernkampftank wär ja mal nice
> 
> ...



Sowas gibt es doch schon ^^

Mfg Pierre


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. Mai 2008)

nachdem ich sonst immer heiler spiel werd ich dann wohl mal Tankörn 


ich will endgame tankörn ^^


----------



## Pobsch (1. Mai 2008)

Ich werd nen Schbaldä zoggen, ich bin in die dicken Grünen verliebt.
Später evtl nen squigtraiba.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Mai 2008)

Langsam drückt sich mir der Gedanke aus, dass das Chaos leider aus viel zu vielen Spaltern bestehen wird... was natürlich auch seine Vorteile haben kann ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (1. Mai 2008)

ich werd mir nen eisenbrecher machen^^


----------



## anorianna (1. Mai 2008)

Da ich nie aktiv dd spielen konnte, werd ich Heiler als main und tank als twink machn ... so wie es bisher immer war^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (1. Mai 2008)

Warum war mir klar dass die ddler vorne liegen in der umfrage?^^


----------



## Gramarye (1. Mai 2008)

weil es in WAR nur DDler gibt^^ es gibt halt verschiedene arten von DDlern: heal-DDs oder mage-DDs oder nahkampf-DDs oder fernkampf-DDs oder tank-DDs usw...


----------



## Kryos (1. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist egal da du solo nicht wirklich was reißt in der rauen welt von Warhammer. da bist du schon auf deine laufende wand angewiesend amit du nicht aus den schuhen gekloppt wirst.
> p.s bin natürlich kein betatester und darf daher alles sagen was ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann mit jeder Klasse in Warhammer questen. Man kann zudem teilweise umspeccn. Man muss sich das vorstellen als ob es zu den Talentbäumen in WoW noch zusätzliche Talentbäume gibt. Nur das man dort die Talente ausserhalb des Kampfes frei verteilen und das als Vorlagen abspeichern kann. Bis zu 8 Stück.
Dann kannst Du als Heiler sagen "ok, ich muss diese Killquest machen, dann wähle ich Untertalentvorlage #6, das ist meine AE-Dmg Talentgruppe". Nach der Quest kommt ne Publicquest die nur in Gruppe geht. Also sagste "hey du Chosen da drüben, tank den Boss ich heil dich" und dann wählst du "PVE Heiltalentvorlage #2" aus der Liste und bist optimal auf Heilung gespecct.

Da Du aber weiterhin in den "harten" Talenten ein Heiler bist, wirst Du nicht so viel DMG machen wie jemand der auch seine festen Talente auf Schaden ausgelegt hat. Aber Du kannst durchaus klarkommen. Anders als in WoW wo das bis zu der Änderung Heal=30% Schaden kaum möglich war.


----------



## Hargorin (1. Mai 2008)

Ursprünglich wollte ich nen Schattenkrieger zocken! Hab aber inzwischen für Tank gestimmt, da mich der Ritter des Sonnenordens inzwischen mehr reizt! Zum einen macht seine Rüstung einfach einiges her und dann noch mit nem dicken Bihänder rumlaufen, schon extrem stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bin jemand, bei dem auch die Optik einfach schon nen großen Teil zur Zufriedenheit beim spielen beiträgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd aber auch auf jeden Fall mal nen Sigmarpriester oder eben nen Schattenkrieger antesten, schaun wir mal!


----------



## Geige (1. Mai 2008)

ich werd wahrs. nen schwertmeister spielen
mit einhandwaffe und einem schild wie in dem vid 
von buffed.de ist einfach nur geil was der aushält =)


----------



## Suspicious (1. Mai 2008)

in der beta werd ich auf jeden fall ma nen Black Guard antesten .. mal gucken wies so ist^^
durch die pvp videos find ich den zeloten jetz auch recht intressant... und den magus und die Hexenkriegerin und und und ... Pure Reizüberflutung ... ich bin verzweifelt ^^


----------



## Faith_sfx (2. Mai 2008)

Melee Orc Spalta!!! ich mag die halt einfach :pP

Aufjedenfall noch einen Sigmarpriest und nen Imperium Tank ( Name fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein xD )


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Man kann mit jeder Klasse in Warhammer questen. Man kann zudem teilweise umspeccn. Man muss sich das vorstellen als ob es zu den Talentbäumen in WoW noch zusätzliche Talentbäume gibt. Nur das man dort die Talente ausserhalb des Kampfes frei verteilen und das als Vorlagen abspeichern kann. Bis zu 8 Stück.
> Dann kannst Du als Heiler sagen "ok, ich muss diese Killquest machen, dann wähle ich Untertalentvorlage #6, das ist meine AE-Dmg Talentgruppe". Nach der Quest kommt ne Publicquest die nur in Gruppe geht. Also sagste "hey du Chosen da drüben, tank den Boss ich heil dich" und dann wählst du "PVE Heiltalentvorlage #2" aus der Liste und bist optimal auf Heilung gespecct.
> 
> Da Du aber weiterhin in den "harten" Talenten ein Heiler bist, wirst Du nicht so viel DMG machen wie jemand der auch seine festen Talente auf Schaden ausgelegt hat. Aber Du kannst durchaus klarkommen. Anders als in WoW wo das bis zu der Änderung Heal=30% Schaden kaum möglich war.


das man keine schaden raushaut meinte ich nicht. allerdings führen dich ab T3 fast alle deine q's unweigerliche ins RVR-Gebiet und da sollte man als ein allein questender Heiler nicht unbedingt hingehen. war ist nunmal auf stark auf gruppenspiel durch das rvr ausgelegt und da sollte man nicht alles allein versuchen


----------



## Gissy (2. Mai 2008)

also ich werde wohl nen dunkelelfen zauberer oder nen chaos heiler spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (2. Mai 2008)

hiho

also ich bin im moment am zweifeln...vermutlich nehme ich als erstes einen zeloten, hat mich von anfang an interessiert...aber der auserkorene erscheint mir auch richtig interessant...so mit noch casten usw...und tanks sind ja auch ganz anders als in wow... auf jeden fall keinen klassischen dd sondern was interessantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



elessor


----------



## Cerwyn (2. Mai 2008)

Meine Meinung is auch noch zwiegespalten entweder nen Schamanen oder nen Squiq- Treiber ich lieb die kleinen Gobbos halt einfach zusehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, jedoch werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich einen Chaos Barbaren spielen oder einen Zeloten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht wird sich meine Meinung noch ändern, wer weiß, moment mal, die Orks sind auch sehr interessant wie z.b. der Schwarzork... mhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, egal, hauptsache W.A.R wird Spaß machen und gut ist.


----------



## Askalel (2. Mai 2008)

werde wohl nen dmg schwertmeister spielen, denke das liegt am nächsten beim retripala^^(nur hoffentlich mehr schaden)


----------



## -Sar- (2. Mai 2008)

werde irgenteine art magier spielen, andere klassen hab ich nun schon oft genug gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kryos (2. Mai 2008)

Askalel schrieb:


> werde wohl nen dmg schwertmeister spielen, denke das liegt am nächsten beim retripala^^(nur hoffentlich mehr schaden)



Der Sigmarpriester (Warriorpriest) ist der Retripala von Warhammer. Er ist ein 2Hand Hammer schwingender Gottesritter der jeden der heiligen Inquisition unterzieht - und die Kraft seines Glaubens lässt auch Wunden heilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Grundsätzlich wird eine Klasse die sich oder andere heilen kann niemals #1 im Schaden sein. Wenn Du das willst musste schon einen Brightwizard spielen (oder ne Sorceress auf Destruction)


----------



## Hühü1 (2. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Der Sigmarpriester (Warriorpriest) ist der Retripala von Warhammer. Er ist ein 2Hand Hammer schwingender Gottesritter der jeden der heiligen Inquisition unterzieht - und die Kraft seines Glaubens lässt auch Wunden heilen.



Oh man  das tut weh sowas zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch einer der sagt der squigtreiba ist der hunter aus wow, der wow mage ist der erzmagier.
Wenn ihr glaubt die klassen haben mehr gemeinsam als das sie eine ranged dps pet klasse sind oder eine melee dps klasse usw. liegt ihr falsch.

"Der Sigmarpriester (Warriorpriest) ist der Retripala von Warhammer. " autsch  wenn es so wäre muss ich schnell meine CE bestellung stornieren.


----------



## Kryos (2. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> "Der Sigmarpriester (Warriorpriest) ist der Retripala von Warhammer. " autsch  wenn es so wäre muss ich schnell meine CE bestellung stornieren.



Ist halt so. Guck Dir paar PVP Videos mit Warriorpriestern an. Die teilen gut aus die Jungs.
Das alle MMOs Archetypen haben (melee dps, melee tank, ranged dps etc.) ist doch normal. 
Weiterhin hat Warcraft massiv bei Warhammer Lore geklaut und da ist es völlig logisch das der Retripala von Warcraft eine Kopie des Warriorpriester aus Warhammer sind. Das Blizzard bei Warhammer geklaut ist ist längst bekannt. Interessiert aber kaum einen. Es wird nur vielen auffallen werden das sehr viele Warhammer Elemente in WoW auftauchen.


----------



## Hühü1 (2. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ist halt so. Guck Dir paar PVP Videos mit Warriorpriestern an. Die teilen gut aus die Jungs.
> Das alle MMOs Archetypen haben (melee dps, melee tank, ranged dps etc.) ist doch normal.
> Weiterhin hat Warcraft massiv bei Warhammer Lore geklaut und da ist es völlig logisch das der Retripala von Warcraft eine Kopie des Warriorpriester aus Warhammer sind. Das Blizzard bei Warhammer geklaut ist ist längst bekannt. Interessiert aber kaum einen. Es wird nur vielen auffallen werden das sehr viele Warhammer Elemente in WoW auftauchen.



Nun wenn es so ist dann liegst du aber auch falsch, der sigmapriester ist dan nicht der wow retripala sondern  was auch immer aus Warhammer Lore.
Du könntest gleich  sagen der sigmapriester ist ne copie vom retripala  was wohl nicht so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit anderen worten sigmapriester ist kein retri pala er hat nichts von ihm und lehnt sich kein bisschen an den WoW pala an.


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ist halt so. Guck Dir paar PVP Videos mit Warriorpriestern an. Die teilen gut aus die Jungs.
> Das alle MMOs Archetypen haben (melee dps, melee tank, ranged dps etc.) ist doch normal.
> Weiterhin hat Warcraft massiv bei Warhammer Lore geklaut und da ist es völlig logisch das der Retripala von Warcraft eine Kopie des Warriorpriester aus Warhammer sind. Das Blizzard bei Warhammer geklaut ist ist längst bekannt. Interessiert aber kaum einen. Es wird nur vielen auffallen werden das sehr viele Warhammer Elemente in WoW auftauchen.



Totales /sign. Meiner Meinung nach aber arm, dafür das Warcraft so eine große Story hinter sich hat, dass man noch bei andren Storylines (TT-Games) klauen muss, um sich selbst net so viele Gedanken machen zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Hühü, ja ich geb dir vollkommen recht, da aber die meisten der Spieler nur WoW gespielt haben, muss man es ihnen aber so erklären, dass sie wenigstens ein bisschen den Einblick in die Klassen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hargorin (2. Mai 2008)

Ich stimme Hühü auch vollends zu! Was mir aber auch ein wenig Sorgen macht ist, dass viele als Beispiel ihrer Archetypwahl immer was von Seiten der Zerstörung nehmen! Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Mythic sich was gescheites wegen des Balancings einfallen lässt! Wobei ich da eigentlich recht guter Hoffnung bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagazel (2. Mai 2008)

ehm können die Heiler sich eig. auch selbst heilen?
(Ich weiß: Können sie in allen mmo's...)
Aber naja, wären die heiler bei WAR nicht etwas overpowered?
zB. Ich skill meinen Sigmapriester auf dmg. = Heals sind schwächer, ok. Aber  reichen sicherlich aus um sich selbst zu healen oder?


----------



## Hühü1 (2. Mai 2008)

uiii Sagazel da sprichst du was an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Balancing eine der vll. schwersten dinge. Eins sollte jedem klar sein wer eine heiler klasse spielt und die auf dmg skillt wird nie! den schaden einen "richtigen" dd´s machen bzw so sollte es sein das es anders geht zeigt WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber zum glück wird WAR kein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach heiler auf dmg geskillt evtl 60-80% des schadens eines dd´s  und schlechten heal.
(alle angaben ohne gewähr)
ps: aber dafür mit nen spalta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol

Aber ich will mir da keine sorgen machen, es wird keine imba ich mache mega dmg und heil alles weg chars geben.
Jeder der eine klasse wählt sollte sich seiner rolle bewusst sein.
Heiler ist zum heilen da und tank zum tanken. Jeder der sich illusionen macht  und glaubt aus nem schwarz ork the biggest death machine zu machen wird sich umschauen. Wie ich hier irgendwo gelesen habe, dachte einer das er mit dem schwarz ork mit 4 schlägen die "stoffis" umhaut.
Wenn man bedenkt das die stoffis die conter klasse der tanks sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schauts wohl genau anders rum aus.

Mit anderen worten jeder der eine klasse, wählt welche keine reine damage klasse ist, und glaubt wenn er sie nur auf dmg skillt könnte er einen "richtigen" dd ersetzten  hat sich geschnitten.


----------



## Kryos (3. Mai 2008)

Sagazel schrieb:


> ehm können die Heiler sich eig. auch selbst heilen?
> (Ich weiß: Können sie in allen mmo's...)
> Aber naja, wären die heiler bei WAR nicht etwas overpowered?
> zB. Ich skill meinen Sigmapriester auf dmg. = Heals sind schwächer, ok. Aber  reichen sicherlich aus um sich selbst zu healen oder?



Edit: Hab mich gerade informiert.

Also. Warhammer unterscheidet zwischen 3 groben Heiltypen. 

Typ1 - der Melee Healer (Warriorpriester/Sigmarpriester, Kain Jünger)
- Nahkampfheilungsfähigkeiten welche konstant niedrigen Schaden und Heilung erzeugen
- Gruppenheilungen und Gruppenschützende Fähigkeiten (Schadensreduzierungen o.ä. auf alle)
- schwache Einzelzielheilung

Typs 2 - Nuke/Healers (Archmage, Goblin Shaman)
- Lebenssauger und Lebensableitungsfähigkeiten welche bischen Schaden machen während sie einen heilen
- Schildsprüche welche Schadensspitzen aufhalten

Typ 3 - Flex Healers (Zealot, Runepriest)
- größte Einzelheals/Rettungsheals im Spiel
- flexible moderate Auswahl aller Arten von Heilsprüchen

Ich zitiere mal:
_"No matter what you do a healer can never be better then Good / Average / Poor in the 3 catagories... For example a warrior priest will pretty much always be
* Best - Group Healing
* Average - Sustained Healing
* Poor - Spike Healing
Whereas a Zealot or Runepriest will have a bit more flexibility to choose which of the three they want to be weak at vs strong at."_

Dadurch das der Sigmar schwache Einzelheilungen hat, wird er in einer 1vs1 Situation nicht wie ein WoW Pala einfach alles wegheilen können sondern auf seinen Schaden angewiesen sein. In der Gruppe hingegen ist er genial weil er alle heilt und zugleich Schaden macht. Ich finde eine gute Methode um Balance in DPS Heilklassen zu bringen.


----------



## Kryos (3. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Nun wenn es so ist dann liegst du aber auch falsch, der sigmapriester ist dan nicht der wow retripala sondern  was auch immer aus Warhammer Lore.
> Du könntest gleich  sagen der sigmapriester ist ne copie vom retripala  was wohl nicht so ist
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht. Blizzard wollte ein Warhammer Spiel machen. Sie nahmen dazu diverse Warhammerfiguren und machten daraus ein RTS. Doch sie bekamen keine Lizenz. Also wandelten sie alle Einheiten (die eigentlich Warhammer Einheiten waren) etwas um und brachten es als Warcraft: Orcs & Humans raus. 

Chris Metzen nahm diese Warhammerfiguren und erfand eine leicht abgewandelte Story (die Warcraftstory) und änderte auch ein bischen die Figuren an sich. So wurde aus dem Sigmarpriester der Paladin der das Licht anbetet (und nicht wie der Warhammer Warriorpriester Sigmar). 

Da in Warhammer der Sigmarpriester eine Einheit ist welche kämpft und Schaden macht, hat Blizzard dem Paladin den Vergeltungsbaum spendiert. Ein Retrigespeccter Pala entspricht als am ehesten dem was der Sigmarpriester darstellt. 

Warhammer Online Beschreibung:
"Der Sigmarpriester ist ein tödlicher Nahkämpfer, der sich im Kampf auf den schützenden Segen seines Gottes verlässt. Sein Kampfeseifer verstärkt seinen Glauben und gerechten Zorn noch mehr und verbreitet die Stärke, die dieser Glaube bedeutet, unter seinen Verbündeten und Begleitern. Mit der göttlichen Kraft, die seinen Waffenarm stärkt und die Gläubigen schützt, ist der Sigmarpriester gleichzeitig ein tödlicher Kämpfer und ein mächtiger Unterstützungscharakter. "

Genau das ist auch ein Retripala. Retripalas haben auch Fähigkeiten welche ähnliche Namen haben, eben weil sie aus der Warhammer Story geklaut sind und von Metzen nur etwas umgewurschtelt. Selbst das der Pala Buchbände mit sich rumträgt hat Blizzard übernommen.

Den Zusammenhang zu leugnen würde bedeuten das offensichtliche leugnen.


----------



## Hühü1 (3. Mai 2008)

sry nicht böse nehmen mag das jetzt auch net verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   tschüss

evtl später ^^


----------



## Kryos (3. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> sry nicht böse nehmen mag das jetzt auch net verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schreib ich chinesisch? Noch einfacher kann ich es doch nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Hühü1 (3. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Schreib ich chinesisch? Noch einfacher kann ich es doch nicht beschreiben.



nein aber was soll ich sagen nicht alles was jemand schreibt interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um diese uhrzeit mache ich andere dinge lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht.
Pass auf mag ja sein das das grundprinzip geklaut  ist.
Aber dann wäre es wohl mit nen heilchar mit nen magier nen melee gabs alles irgendwo schon in anderen spielen früher.
Aber da hört es auch auf du hast gesagt der wow pala sei der sigmapriester, verstehst du nicht das es das einzige ist was sie gemeinsam haben, das sie eine melee unterstützungs char sind.
Du redest als ob der wow pala nen sigma klon wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zitater Sigmarpriester (Warriorpriest) ist der Retripala von Warhammer.
Klar sind zwillinge die nach der geburt getrennt worden sind der eine ist nach WoW der andere zu WAR.
Es geht darum das ein WoW pala nicht mehr gemeinsam hat mit dem sigmapriester als ein WoW mage mit nen WAR mage.
Der WoW mage hat auch ähne skills wie der WAR magier.(z.b. feuerball WoWmage/WARfeuermagier)
Paralellen wirds immer geben in verschiedenen spielen  zwischen den characktern.
Klar der wow mage und der aus war werden sich ähnlich spielen habend as gleiche prinzip aber sind die deswegen gleich??????wolh kaum.
Die interpretation einer klasse hängt von dem programmierern ab.

Zitat:Genau das ist auch ein Retripala. Retripalas haben auch Fähigkeiten welche ähnliche Namen haben, eben weil sie aus der Warhammer Story geklaut sind und von Metzen nur etwas umgewurschtelt. Selbst das der Pala Buchbände mit sich rumträgt hat Blizzard übernommen.

Ähm namen der skills ähneln sich immer im spielen bei vielen klassen, wie oben genannt das feuerball beispiel.

Der WoW pala ist geklaut aus dem warhammer unviersum (genau wie der magier sonst woher der krieger der jäger usw.)und der sigmapriester ist keine copie des WoW palas, was du ja betont hast.
Hier noch mal deine erinnerung auffrischener Sigmarpriester (Warriorpriest) ist der Retripala von Warhammer.
Blizzard und EA Mytic halten sich an eine vorlage aber die interpreation von WAR zu WoW ist komplet anders . Hier kann ich nur wieder das beispiel vom WoW mage und WAR mage einwerfen gleiche vorlage  magie ranged dps gleiche vorlage verschiedere interpretation.
Wenn du glaubst der war pala spielt sich ähnlich wie der sigmapriester wirst dich umschauen, oder wenn du glaubst die haben mehr paralellen wie  das es melee kämpfer und heiler sind.
Die meisten klassen beruhen auf eine grundprinzip das so gut wie alle mmo´s nutzen. Aber die interpreation der klassen unterscheidet sich gewaltig zum teil.

Ich weiss genau was du sagen willst, das der wow pala und sigma priester die gleiche vorlage haben, aber mehr haben sie auch nicht gemeinsam.  Genauso wie andere klassen in anderen mmo´s.
Du könntest gleich sagen auch der WoW krieger ist der schwarzork usw.
Aber jetzt könnte man sich streiten was zuerst da war.
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen beides früchte aber unterscheiden sich komplet im geschmack.
Kannst du nach vollziehen was ich meine. Der WoW pala die birne und der apfel sigmapriester.

Ich sag nur noch der apfel ist keine birne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn sie zu den früchten gehören.
Ich weiss schon was du sagen willst aber fürchte das du nicht auf meine meinung eingehst  und versuchst sie zu verstehen.

Ich verabschiede mich mit den worten: der sigmapriester ist keine birne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: An dieser stelle danke ich -Haihappen- für das schliessen des betakey bettel threads. Möge er noch viel mehr sinnlose threads schliessen.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Ich weiss genau was du sagen willst, das der wow pala und sigma priester die gleiche vorlage haben, aber mehr haben sie auch nicht gemeinsam.  Genauso wie andere klassen in anderen mmo´s.
> Du könntest gleich sagen auch der WoW krieger ist der schwarzork usw.
> Aber jetzt könnte man sich streiten was zuerst da war.
> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen beides früchte aber unterscheiden sich komplet im geschmack.
> Kannst du nach vollziehen was ich meine. Der WoW pala die birne und der apfel sigmapriester.



Ganz einfach, der Schwarzork war früher da, was vor dem Schwarzork kam? Nicht viel.
Warhammer ist einer der Grundsteine des "Fantasy Universums".
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen, ich würde das anders nennen.

Warhammer hat n Apfelbaum geflanzt, WoW hat sich davon einen Apfel gestohlen
ihn unter die Lupe genommen und mit ein wenig Chemie daraus etwas anderes Gezüchtet.
Dadurch umgingen sie die eigentliche Lizens des Apfelbaumes & machten WAR konkurenz.

So etwas wird in kleinem Maße schon dreist gennant. Ein Sigmarpriest ist ein Apfel, ein Paladin
ist ein Apfel der einfach nach einer anderen Sorte bennant wurde, das es trotzdem ein Apfel
ist scheint keinem zu Stören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Doch die Zwergenslayer, wird es schon geben......nur spielen kannst du sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, das darf nicht sein! Ich will aber so gerne einen Slayer spielen, ich liebe Äxte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (3. Mai 2008)

@Malarki@buffed
ich mag auch melonen  und erdbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein mal im erst, ich will damit sagen das man den Wau pala  mit dem WAR sigmapriester nicht vergleichen kann.
Sie unterscheiden sich im geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der wow pala ist nur eine interpretation eine schlechte copie wenn du es so sagen würdest er gibt dir ein vollkommen anderen spiel spaß als der sigmapriester,  der so glaube ich doch mal, der sich an die vorlage hält. 
Oder weil du wohl auf bäume und äpfel stehst
Sind zwar vom gleichen baum aber trozdem nicht gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeder bietet seinen eigenen geschmack/spielspaß.
Aber gleich sind sie auf alle fälle nicht.

Edit : fällt mir grad ein mit schwarzork hab ich eher an die tank klasse gedacht nicht an den ork hm^^ hätte mich genauer ausdrücken müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> @Malarki@buffed
> ich mag auch melonen  und erdbeeren
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, sie bieten einen anderen Geschmack.
Sie haben aber die gleiche wenn auch entfernte Wurzel.
Der eine Apfel ist rein, der andere hat einen langen weg der "umzüchtung" hinter sich.
Er schmeckt jetzt anders sieht anders aus, aber ist immernoch Verwandt mit dem reinen Apfel.

Ich sag mal so, wenn ich mir Illegal Musik runterlade, sie dann "leicht" Verändere.
Ist es dann nicht mehr das selbe Lied, nur weil ein anderer Bass drauf ist, schließlich bleibt
die Herkunft die selbe. Werde ich dadurch von meiner Tat freigesprochen? Ich glaube nicht,

das selbe gilt für Äpfel, Erdebeeren & Palas.

EDIT: Bedeutet nicht das die Veränderung schlecht sein muss. (siehe Erdbereen mit Sahne O_o)


----------



## Macaveli (3. Mai 2008)

jaja die früchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (3. Mai 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> jaja die früchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja die sind schon hm toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn es so weiter geht haben wir hier bald nen obst salat. lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. Mai 2008)

*Ne Ananas in den Thread schieb*


----------



## ~V~ (3. Mai 2008)

zu 100% Chaos Magus !!

Hail to the Chaos hail to Tzeentch !!


----------



## Macaveli (3. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Ja die sind schon hm toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt sind alle dabei, palas, jäger, krieger  und wie sie alle heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (4. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mich für eine Tankklasse endscheiden,nämlich den Chaos Auserkorenen.
Rüstung sieht ganz nett aus^^


----------



## ExInferis (5. Mai 2008)

Als Schwarzer Gardist im Dienste Malekiths!


----------



## Salute (5. Mai 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Als Schwarzer Gardist im Dienste Malekiths!




Ebenfalls gern, für MALE!!!


In diesem Sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Ebenfalls gern, für MALE!!!
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen als ich das gelesen hab xD aber nein, ein schelm wer da was anderes denkt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (6. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> omg ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen als ich das gelesen hab xD aber nein, ein schelm wer da was anderes denkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, als female kann man ja gerne für male. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da diene ich aber doch lieber einfach in der schwarzen Garde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin.... Vielleicht hat Morathi ja eher ein kuscheliges Plätzchen für mich an ihrer Seite. Immerhin beschütze ich ja ihr Söhnchen. Bei dem Dresscode den die hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (6. Mai 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Naja, als female kann man ja gerne für male.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weder female, noch wurde auf andere Dienste angedeutet.^^

Und als schwarzer Gardist stehe ich auch gern im Dienste von MALE der alten Keule!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



In diesem Sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazuko (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann mich immernoch nicht zwischen Erzmagier und Zauberer entscheiden, aber ich habe für "Healer" gevoted, weil ich grad mehr zum Erzi tendiere...




> Und als schwarzer Gardist stehe ich auch gern im Dienste von MALE der alten Keule!!



Ich male auch gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woe (6. Mai 2008)

Chaos Choosen 2h Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (11. Mai 2008)

Ich werde ziemlich sicher nen Destruction melee dd spielen, hab mich aber noch nicht völlig zwischen nem orcspalta und nem chaosbarbaren entschieden.

Am barb gefallen mir vor allem die mutationen, der ganze chaos-hintergrund eigentlich. so ein besessener ist bestimmt lustig im RP.
Da ich aber eigentlich vorhatte, ingame so richtig die sau rauszulassen, tendier ich atm eher zum spalta. Grünhaut-bonus unso.

Der dunkelelf kommt für mich nicht in frage, elf bleibt elf, egal wie sadistisch er auch sein mag ^^.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (11. Mai 2008)

Schwarzork, waz andrez kommt gar ned in Fragä. weil wir sin’ da grösst’n, un’ darum auch da stärkst’n... WAAAAGH


----------



## Ashuni (11. Mai 2008)

Runenpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monk3y (12. Mai 2008)

Werde wohl nen Ork Spalta spielen. Da ich in WoW immer nur als Heiler unterwegs war und nachher einen 49 MS PvP twink gespielt habe mit dem ich richtig Spass hatte. 
Daher werde ich mal als Melee mein Glück versuchen =)


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Chaosbarbar... und das nicht weil im Namen "Chaos" und "Barbar" vorkommt sondern weil ich einfach sehr fasziniert von dieser Klasse bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (17. Mai 2008)

Hab mal für RangedDD gestimmt weil ich doch eher zur Sorceress als zum Shaman tendiere :>


----------



## KillaTaure (17. Mai 2008)

Weiß nich wenn ich spiele vielleicht ma nen Chaos babaren oder nen hexenjäger 
oder diesen nahkämpfer des chaos wie heißt er doch noch gleich.....


----------



## Kaamon (17. Mai 2008)

Hm, ich werde warscheinlich einen Runenpriester spielen. Hab den jetzt mal zur Kathegorie Heiler gesteckt

mfg


----------



## Servon (17. Mai 2008)

Ich werde einen Healer spielen.

Viele werden auch mehr zu Tank gehen, weil das wird bestimmte ne starke Klasse im PvP.

Tanks sind nunmal beliebte Healtargets.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (18. Mai 2008)

giev Chaosbarbar plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2008)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Schwertmeister oder dem weißen Löwen, sofern er es ins Spiel schafft. Wenn der weiße Löwe kommt wird mir die Entscheidung echt schwer fallen.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

LOL in WAR wird es warscheinlich an DD's mangeln... Soviele Tanks und Heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> LOL in WAR wird es warscheinlich an DD's mangeln... Soviele Tanks und Heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weißt das die Heiler auch DD's sind? Es gibt keine reinen Heiler. Und auch Tanks sind DD's.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (18. Mai 2008)

Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die umfrage hier im forum steht, wo viele spieler sind, die mmorpg-erfahrung haben und wissen, dass es normalerweise an tanks und healern fehlt.
jemand, der sich das spiel einfach mal so nebenbei kauft, bzw WAR sein erstes onlinespiel ist, wird eher keinen healer spielen, denk ich mal. zumindest wars bei mir so, bei WoW hatte ich zuerst nen schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ne ganz andere frage: wegen balance und so müssten die melee-dds eigentlich nen tick stärker sein als der rest, weil sie, anders als range-dd, nicht von der kollisionsabfrage der tanks profitieren und trotzdem in den nahkampf müssen, aber wegen ihrer schwachen rüstung leichter rausgefokusst und getötet werden können.
die eigentlichen gewinner der kollisionsabfrage sind demnach die ranged-dds?


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

_Elodîn_ schrieb:


> Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die umfrage hier im forum steht, wo viele spieler sind, die mmorpg-erfahrung haben und wissen, dass es normalerweise an tanks und healern fehlt.
> jemand, der sich das spiel einfach mal so nebenbei kauft, bzw WAR sein erstes onlinespiel ist, wird eher keinen healer spielen, denk ich mal. zumindest wars bei mir so, bei WoW hatte ich zuerst nen schurken
> 
> 
> ...



Mein erster Char in WoW war ein Holy Priest auf Empfehlung eines Freundes *gg*. Zweiter Char war dann aber ein DD!

Ich denke mal es wird irgendwelche Fähigkeiten geben das man irgendwie an die Range DD's rankommt (hoffe ich)... Ansonsten machen die ja vllt sowas das Meeles extrem OP sind wenn sie in Nahkampfreichweite sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du weißt das die Heiler auch DD's sind? Es gibt keine reinen Heiler. Und auch Tanks sind DD's.




Natürlich, aber dennoch.. Ich habe lieber ein paar reine DD's in der Gruppe als 5 Tanks 1 Heiler, oder 5 Heiler 1 Tank...


----------



## Saturas18 (18. Mai 2008)

ranged-dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (18. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mir erstmal einen Schwarzork hochspielen, und danach je nachdem wies mit dem high end content aussieht einen Jünger des Khaine.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (19. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber dennoch.. Ich habe lieber ein paar reine DD's in der Gruppe als 5 Tanks 1 Heiler, oder 5 Heiler 1 Tank...


naja, wenn man die umfrage ergebnisse ansieht sind melee DD's und caster DD's noch beliebter als Healer und Tank klassen.. wie in fast jedem mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordNero (19. Mai 2008)

als ersten erstell ich mir mal nen Chaos-Barbaren dann noch vielleicht ne Hexenkrigerin, den Squigtreiba werde ich eventuell auch mal anspielen und aufjedenfall einen Schamanen


----------



## Sharkeno (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich mache mir nen SPALTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


MfG Josh


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Mai 2008)

Will eigentlich n Healer spielen auf Seiten der Ordnung..
Erzmagier hört sich richtig geil an aber Hochelfen sin nich so mein geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denke eher n Runenpriester


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2008)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> naja, wenn man die umfrage ergebnisse ansieht sind melee DD's und caster DD's noch beliebter als Healer und Tank klassen.. wie in fast jedem mmorpg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




man muss die umfrage auch so lesen dass schon prozentual mehr melee DDs und caster DDs vorhanden sein wrden. d.h. auf einen Tank werden prozentual mehr als ein melee DD udn mhr als ein Range DD kommen udn ungefähr ein Heielr ,was ungefähr auch einer 5 mann-gruppenzusammenstelugn entsprechen sollte

desweiteren ist diese umfrage nicht representativ genug


----------



## Gri-Gorij (19. Mai 2008)

guldano schrieb:


> zock wahrscheinlich ein Sigmarpriester oder ein Schwarzengardisten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito, wobei ich eher zum gardisten tendier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

